# caught this half spider half scopion! ID please!



## Scorpfanatic (Nov 3, 2005)

please help! i dono if its a scop or a spider... pls help identify... actually went scop hunting but rain dogs and cats, only manage to find this before it pours. is actually can crawl on the side of the container like a spider, move like lightning... pls help ID!!!


----------



## Aviculariinae (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi,
Picture is too small for a detailed answer,but its called a whipscorpion/vinegaroons


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Nov 3, 2005)

Tail-less whip scorpion I think.  You'll find more info on these in the Other Arachnids forum I think.  Plenty of people will be jealous of you   they are kinda neat looking.  Harmless too I think.


----------



## yuanti (Nov 3, 2005)

*I believe its this  (seen on fear factor as a tasty treat)*

Tailless whip scorpion (Damon variegatus)
This is a very popular invertebrate for any colletion.  They possess no venom and are quite harmless, but very strange looking.  They prefer a semi arboreal set up as they like to climb.  They can be kept communally, but males will sometimes fight for breeding rights.


http://botarby8s.com/images/scorpions/dvariegatus2.jpg


----------



## Frogster (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes it's a tailless whip scorpion
There is some information about them here

http://www.centralpets.com/animals/insects/other_insects/bug4334.html


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 3, 2005)

yup thats a tailess whip scorpion.


----------



## brachy (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi
this is one species of amblypygs. I have got som pecies. My tip is D. variegatus too.


----------



## brachy (Nov 3, 2005)

Some of my pics of these nice ivertrebrates


----------



## Wade (Nov 3, 2005)

Amblypigid, yes. Damon? I doubt it, unless that genus occurs in SE Asia as well as Africa! Even if it does, I don't think that picture is nearly detailed enough to get a positive ID. 

Walton09 collected it locally. It's probably a species that isn't in the trade at all. Nice critter.



Wade


----------



## Randolph XX() (Nov 3, 2005)

if u caught it in singapore
it might be Charon grayi, which is widespreaded in tropical Asia


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Nov 3, 2005)

yup it was caught in singapore unfortunately is injured, the twolongest leg( which it uses to feel ard ,one of them have been broken when i found it.. so sad) 

guess i will be keeping this fast moving , uniquely looking scop into my collectioN!

one question, it seems to be able to climb on the side of the plastic contanier, could it possibly climb on the side of glass tank too? as i will be setting up a enclosure for this new scop.

also wats the actual name? both common and scientific names? it looks exactly like the pics you guys posted here..

think theres something with the link wat you may try this link below if the pic doesnt show agaiN!

thanks aloT!

http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/album/24


----------



## bistrobob85 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hm, i'd be really surprises if he caught a damon diadema in singapore... those are from tanzania...


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Nov 4, 2005)

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> if u caught it in singapore
> it might be , which is widespreaded in tropical Asia


i caught it in singapore.. it looks eactly to every singale detail alike to all pictures you guys had provided..  Randolph , wats the possibility?> u have pictures of the other species youve talk about? >>> Charon grayi, because my search through the internet does show Charon grayi but the colour is too dark and the brown sectons on the body and legs does not match either. im very confuse, tazmanian scop in singapore? 

i serch thru the net and i think it most resembles of Damon variegatus over daidema

up loaded some new pic of it, click on the link this time much clearer...

http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/album/24


----------



## Steven Gielis (Nov 4, 2005)

It's certainly not the same species as Brandy's on the picture. The pedipalps are shorter. Just look at the pedipalps and the length of the cephalothorax. The species are very difficult to identify and there are a lot of species with the wrong name in trade. It's more likely that you have an Azian species than it's a species of Africa.


----------



## Steven (Nov 4, 2005)

_Phrynichosarax_ ?


ZMUC list of Amblypygi


----------



## Steven Gielis (Nov 4, 2005)

_Phrynichosarax_ is a younger synonym of _Sarax_


----------



## Wade (Nov 4, 2005)

Walton-

Just to carify for you, the animal you found is NOT a scorpion. It belongs to a different arachnid order, Amblypygi. They are called "tailess whipscorpions" because of the whip-like first pair of legs and to differetiate them from the whipscorpions (or vinegaroons), yet annother arachnid order (Uropygi) that DO have tails. Although the pedipalps are sort of scorpion-like , they are not related to scorpions (other than being arachnids).

People are suggesting Damon sp. as a possible ID mainly because Damon is the genus most common in the pet trade, and subsequently it's the genus most people are familliar with. It is VERY unlikely that the one you found is Damon, as they are African. There are many other species the world over (mostly in tropical regions).  Randolph is much more familiar with the inverts of your region and his suggestions are probably much closer to the truth.

IME, amblypigids cannot climb smooth glass or plastic (although they climb well on any textured surface), but my experience is only with Damon and one native US species. I don't know if other members of the order can climb these surfaces.

Wade


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Nov 4, 2005)

Wade said:
			
		

> Walton-
> 
> Just to carify for you, the animal you found is NOT a scorpion. It belongs to a different arachnid order, Amblypygi. They are called "tailess whipscorpions" because of the whip-like first pair of legs and to differetiate them from the whipscorpions (or vinegaroons), yet annother arachnid order (Uropygi) that DO have tails. Although the pedipalps are sort of scorpion-like , they are not related to scorpions (other than being arachnids).
> 
> ...


hi wade really thank ful for the infor ivew taken some real close up and detail shots of it please help me ID it PLEASE! im so confused with so many names! and the album also include the new enclosure i have for him, my host sucks so most of the time the photo sdon appear so i guess clicking on this link is better. - thaks alot , any one else with infor most welcome! 

http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/album/24


----------



## Steven Gielis (Nov 5, 2005)

_Damon_ is certainly wrong. You will have to search into the Azian species. But you don't need an exact ID to take good care for your animal. You can yust keep them like a _Damon_ species. For an exact ID I need a molted skin.


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Nov 5, 2005)

alright guess ill jus keep it but sure do i can call it a wipeless scorpion or is it wipe Spider? i see ppl call them two different names in the forums,,,

 :?  :wall:


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Nov 6, 2005)

caught 4 more of this today at another nature reserve although i saw many more living together

wat does that mean? i need ID badly haha... 

found they living under roting logs near a stream.

pics available :-

http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/24


----------



## Steven (Nov 6, 2005)

i'll trow in some more guesses   

you should check the keys in 
this PDF-file

_Sarax buxtoni_
_Sarax sarawakensis_
_Sarax singaporae_

are found in Singapore  



PS: got any video-clips of your biking ?


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Nov 6, 2005)

hei i jus realise something those 4 i caught today got one is different from the others!!! 

http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/24/33.jpg

and the videos, i only have 2 sorry.. haha cant upload any more space is limited.

http://individualistic.multiply.com/video


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Nov 6, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> i'll trow in some more guesses
> 
> you should check the keys in
> this PDF-file
> ...


any pics of these 3 species?? i think i found where they belong now!  think i can keep them even they are from diff family group?


----------



## Steven Gielis (Nov 6, 2005)

All those names make it more difficult. I like the name amblypygid because the order is called Amblypygi. I think you have at least two species. Is it possible to take some pictures of the ventral side of the animals?


----------



## Wade (Nov 6, 2005)

Walton-

There aren't any set rules for common names, so you may encounter many different ones for the same animal. The American Arachnid Society publishes a list of accepted common names for arachnids, but 90% of this list is about native US species. As far as I know, this is the only attempt to compile a list of English common names. The primatr function of the list is to enable academics to communicate with laymen. It's use among hobbyists is limited. Some popular exotic tarantulas and scorpions are on the list, but no exotic amblypigids are.

The AAS common name for all animals in the order is "tailess whipscorpion". I don't think they list common names for any specific species of amblypigid. "whipscorpion" is written as one word, with no space, to indicate that it is NOT a scorpion. Many people call them "whipspiders". Although this is not the name recognized by the AAS, personally I think it makes more sense, since they look more spider-like IMO AND there's already annother arachnid order known as whipscorpions. Whipspiders would be less confusing!

So, like Steven Gielis, I usually just call them "amblypigids" 

Are there any universities you could contact about getting a positive ID? Some of us here might be able to dig up articles or references, but few have first hand experience with the animals you're collecting. The truth is, most of us are jealous that you're able to easily collect animals many of us would pay to aquire!

Wade


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Nov 7, 2005)

Steven Gielis said:
			
		

> All those names make it more difficult. I like the name amblypygid because the order is called Amblypygi. I think you have at least two species. Is it possible to take some pictures of the ventral side of the animals?


Steven Gielis,

ventral side means? underneath??? i do have some if u mean so...

update them in the same album yah? go check it out.

wade, 

       thanks so much , guess ill be more then happy to keep them thought my gf thinks that they are freaks! damn arnt they CUTE! anyways i thinki do have 2 diff species and now im keeping the 1.5 inch size one alone and the 3 red and thick claws one in one box and the one that looks more like the 1 inch one thta i had, in another.

     also a few thing i notice, lets call the brown claw (the one i have a 1.5 inch one) A and the other red and fatter claw one B


A has longer legs, more flat , when resting it lays flat and its legs wide and down.while big folds its legs inwards (not very flat) A has
full light brown claws, and all legs has standard 4 set of zebra strips.while B has dark brown and red claws and more set or brown strips. the patches on their head is also slightly different, the body of A is more oval.while Bs more rounded. 

A is a better climber of my plastic tanks! whahaha B seems to have difficulties...

when treathen the longest two feelers like (beside the head) will open up and liek "hands" they try to feel wats happening ard them... 

they like to hide upside down ! like bats.. hahaha

i guess thats ll for now. unsure about feeding habits yet but should be able to know sooN!

walton   

added some new photos today , hope you guys like it, will continue to observer and let you guys kmow...

scroll to the bottom and click for larger view.
http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/album/24


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Nov 13, 2005)

more detail pics! thanks to Damien!!!


----------

